# Who's familiar with working on Soundstream Class A amps?



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a couple of Soundstream amps coming to me, one a Class A 5.0 and another with 2 Class A 50IIs and a single Class A 100II in the same heat sink. I've seen it recommended to have older amps looked over by someone reputable, and have the caps replaced, etc. 

Jamie at J&R no longer does this service and I'm looking for someone on DIYMA who is familiar. These are going in my build. Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

Maybe check with: drumcrusher here on the forum. He's done some very nice work on the Audiosystem amps detailed here


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

TrickyRicky did some work on my Ref405.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

rockytophigh said:


> I have a couple of Soundstream amps coming to me, one a Class A 5.0 and another with 2 Class A 50IIs and a single Class A 100II in the same heat sink. I've seen it recommended to have older amps looked over by someone reputable, and have the caps replaced, etc.
> 
> Jamie at J&R no longer does this service and I'm looking for someone on DIYMA who is familiar. These are going in my build. Thanks guys.


I can help you out.

Feel free to send me a pm with details.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Sounds interesting! (2) Class A50IIs and (1) Class A100II in the same heatsink? I gotta see this! 

Shawnk can definitely help you out. He just recapped a Reference 200 for me and repaired and recapped an MC300. Both amps look clean inside and communication was top notch through the whole process. TrickyRicky comes highly recommended as well!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

All three amps were joined together and then chromed. It looks great!! Should match up nicely with the Class A 5.0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/a3yuym4bvwi28az/classa2.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s87ad9g47cek9og/classa3.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dehaaobf4dhf1ir/classa1.jpg


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't know how far you want to go into restoration (replacing just caps, outputs and emitter resistors or further) but I can handle it am going to be in town for the next couple of weeks so a few members are already taking advantage of it.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks TR. I've decided (through another forum member) just to run them as they are for now. Are you going to be at Freezefest by any chance?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

rockytophigh said:


> All three amps were joined together and then chromed. It looks great!! Should match up nicely with the Class A 5.0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a3yuym4bvwi28az/classa2.jpg
> 
> ...


I gotta say, they are prettier than I imagined!!:surprised:

Can I ask why you(or the other forum member) decided to run them as is?


----------

